# venting.



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Went to a call today. Homeowner told me last minute that her relative would be there to let me in.
The water heater was leaking, and I noted it. Could not find any other leak. The mom or whoever didn't agree with my diagnosis. Told me that she didn't believe me, that I didn't know what I was doing, and actually called the homeowner on the phone and told her that I should be fired!:furious: I told her that actually I am the owner. SHe then told the owner on the phone not to pay me! I told her that she was extremely rude and left.
I called the owner, and told her what happened and that I just wasted 45 minutes of my time as a professional and I don't deserve to be treated like this! I told her that I would be happy to meet her in person as she sounded very nice, but I cannot deal with the other person in the home now as she was so rude to me.
The owner agreed that I should not have been treated like this, and she was apologetic. Said she'd call me back.

Well of course she is too embarrassed to call me back. And hasn't yet. Do I just let it go? Or should I send her a bill for my time which was abused and stolen? I have NEVER had anyone so rude to my face like this, and I am not sure what to do now!:furious:
Anyway, I got to go, more calls to do.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Send a bill, perhaps she will be embarrassed and pay it. You diagnosed her problem and offered a solution.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> Went to a call today. Homeowner told me last minute that her relative would be there to let me in.
> The water heater was leaking, and I noted it. Could not find any other leak. The mom or whoever didn't agree with my diagnosis. Told me that she didn't believe me, that I didn't know what I was doing, and actually called the homeowner on the phone and told her that I should be fired!:furious: I told her that actually I am the owner. SHe then told the owner on the phone not to pay me! I told her that she was extremely rude and left.
> I called the owner, and told her what happened and that I just wasted 45 minutes of my time as a professional and I don't deserve to be treated like this! I told her that I would be happy to meet her in person as she sounded very nice, but I cannot deal with the other person in the home now as she was so rude to me.
> The owner agreed that I should not have been treated like this, and she was apologetic. Said she'd call me back.
> ...


Karma's a *****!.... I'm just sayin'


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Bill it


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

think of it this way... would a doctor bill you for your time if you went in for a check up and then berated him for being a quack? send her a bill for your time.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Go by her house tonight, open water meter box, turn off water, place padlock in the little loop thingie made for padlocks.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would send her friend the bill.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Go by her house tonight, open water meter box, turn off water, place padlock in the little loop thingie made for padlocks.


 then fill with quickcrete :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

after you pull the electrical meter out and toss in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

No dont lock the meter. Dig up the water service and place a valve in line then backfill like it was before you dug it up. It will take weeks for her to fix the problem and cost her lots of $$$$$$


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> after you pull the electrical meter out and toss in a ditch somewhere.


My M-16 has a grenade launcher on it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My M-16 has a grenade launcher on it.


I want one for mine. Do you have any extra lying around?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont for get the bolt cutters for the Ac condenser lines outside by the unit. It would be good to do that while snatching the lectric meter. Just dont inhale the freon, that stuff will get you high.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I am just going to let this one go. I don't even know what to write on the invoice. _"Went to call for leak, found leaky water heater, could not find any other leak, before I could investigate further, crazy witch who let me in told me I didn't know what I was doing and I should be fired and not be paid."_:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe that qualifies as a class 3 item. Just like a pre-ban full auto or silencer.



house plumber said:


> I want one for mine. Do you have any extra lying around?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*bill her*

for a service call. rock don't throw the meter away flip it up side down and install. on way home call and make an anonymous call to electric co about theft of power. electric gives out special awards to folks that steal power. lol. breid...........:rockon:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think my neighbor to the left of me, that i cant stand, is stealing power right now. Hmm.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I think my neighbor to the left of me, that i cant stand, is stealing power right now. Hmm.


Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right, here I am stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Turd Burglar said:


> Went to a call today. Homeowner told me last minute that her relative would be there to let me in.
> The water heater was leaking, and I noted it. Could not find any other leak. The mom or whoever didn't agree with my diagnosis. Told me that she didn't believe me, that I didn't know what I was doing, and actually called the homeowner on the phone and told her that I should be fired!:furious: I told her that actually I am the owner. SHe then told the owner on the phone not to pay me! I told her that she was extremely rude and left.
> I called the owner, and told her what happened and that I just wasted 45 minutes of my time as a professional and I don't deserve to be treated like this! I told her that I would be happy to meet her in person as she sounded very nice, but I cannot deal with the other person in the home now as she was so rude to me.
> The owner agreed that I should not have been treated like this, and she was apologetic. Said she'd call me back.
> ...


This is when you reach into your back pocket, pull out your wallet, retrieve your master plumber certification card, stick it in her face and say "unless you can produce one of these and since you are not even the owner of this property, I suggest you get out of my way and by all means keep your ignorant OPINIONS to your self. If you pay careful attention you might even learn something that could help you sometime." Then you immediately call the owner and say "your bill is $XXX at this point. I have accurately diagnosed a leak in your water heater. This person whom you sent to let me into this house, who has no training or credentials as a plumber has seen fit to contradict my diagnosis. I am prepared to solve this problem but if you choose to take the advice of this other person that is fine, I am ready to take your credit card information to cover your costs to this point. What would you like me to do?"


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> Went to a call today. Homeowner told me last minute that her relative would be there to let me in.
> The water heater was leaking, and I noted it. Could not find any other leak. The mom or whoever didn't agree with my diagnosis. Told me that she didn't believe me, that I didn't know what I was doing, and actually called the homeowner on the phone and told her that I should be fired!:furious: I told her that actually I am the owner. SHe then told the owner on the phone not to pay me! I told her that she was extremely rude and left.
> I called the owner, and told her what happened and that I just wasted 45 minutes of my time as a professional and I don't deserve to be treated like this! I told her that I would be happy to meet her in person as she sounded very nice, but I cannot deal with the other person in the home now as she was so rude to me.
> The owner agreed that I should not have been treated like this, and she was apologetic. Said she'd call me back.
> ...


You went to the job and diagnosed it. You couldn't fix the leak due to rude behavior by the clients relatives behavior who obviously upset you and insulted your professionalism honesty and integrity. I would send her a bill with a letter saying how upsetting it was to work there. Explain to her how insulted you were and that you would be happy to go fix the problem as long as that person is not going to be there. Retributation against the homeowner would not really be a proper way of dealing with this as the ho was not home at the time.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Screw it. Walk away. It aint worth the aggravation.

They'll get thiers.

Besides, someday she WILL call again. It will be an emergency. Then you say "I'll be right over, wait right by the front door.....":laughing:

Then, about 2 hours later, crack open a cold one, and think to yourself "yeah, keep waiting, beatch"


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Screw it. Walk away. It aint worth the aggravation.
> 
> They'll get thiers.
> 
> ...


I would do that if the ho was the one that had been rude, but in this case it was not it was someone she chose to be there. He said the ho was apologetic and probably embarassed so I would send the bill and see what happens. Now if the one that was rude to me ever called me and I remembered her I would just walk away from her and tell her to call someone else.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I have to agree with sending the bill anyway, along with a note explaining you would still be happy to help her resolve the problem but you could only deal with her. Throw in something along the lines of mis-communication being the root of evil and who knows stranger things have happened. Either way it's def not worth stressing over ~ you acted more professional then a lot of ppl would have :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think it was the mother that was there, or a relative. 

I would not say anything to the HO. Family will always stick together. 

Kinda like when the cops show up at a domestic. People will be beating and stabbing the hell out of one another, Po-po rolls up, goes to lock someone up, suddenly the cop is the bad guy. 

"But I love him........................ You leave my man alone...............He didn't mean it......."


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*re*

I have almost ALWAYS had troubles with other than the actual in person homeowners..I.E. Friends/nieghbors watching a house-renters-relatives waiting for you at their daughters house..etc etc..really cant understand that..But its true!
Grow some gonads..call her up ..remind her again of your wasted time and tell her your comming over for payment and how much it is..
I always tell them that they are committing a crime..I call it "theft of services" Maybe 10 years ago a lady would not pay COD period! I said ok let me use your phone..Shes says why? I say cause Im calling the police (theft of my services and goods) She paid..hahaha Hay-whats the difference?.. You taking an item without paying for it from Target or them owing you $$ for your housecall/time and hassle..? Answer? No difference.

Oh and pump up the bill a bit ..Cause then out of a "goodwill" gesture you will accept the original amount. which is what you wanted in the first place..
Old ************ told me about that one..You know they are the best at it..hahaha:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

1 bag of dog poo + 1 bic lighter + 1 door bell = instant gratification.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Dont waste a stamp!!*

Stay on the premises..use theirs or your cell phone to call police.
Tell them this is what your gonna do and see what happens next..some cave some dont..
Some cops will side with you- some not..

I tell them its "theft of services"..Ct. General statue 17-3a..like walking out of a store without paying for an item or using electricity with jumper bars instead of the meter..hahaa...anyways most times they tell the owner or whatever they owe something.
But if you leave the property its a "civil matter" and they wont get involved..
(second hand advice from my atty wife) ..

Almost ALL my payment problems came because of someone OTHER than the owner (father,brother in law,nieghbor,renter etc.)was handling the problem..Its wierd but true.


----------

